# Overnight Stop-over



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

We are soon to be leaving for Northern Italy via the channel tunnel. As our crossing is late at night we would like to find somewhere safe and easy to find soon after the crossing. We will be towing a trailer as well so must have easy access and the room to park.

Can anyone help please?

Regards

Roy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Head for Cite Europe , loads of room there, we were there in August and met another MHFer there with good 20ft van + tow car so not a problem with space. This is a pic for you , just added it to another thread on here but guess 2 won't hurt.

Just head for Cite Europe when you come out of tunnel then drive around keeping it on your right and Camping car sign will easily be seen, only around 6 of us there for the night so should be fine this time of year. 

Note nothing open on Sunday so very quiet Saturday night Sunday morning. 

Hope this helps
Mandy


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*cite europe*

Is cite europe signed then as soon as you land in France off the tunnel, it would be handy to find for the future, i didn't notice any signs 

Mind you it was the middle of the night Lol


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cite Europe is the shopping complex that you can see on your left when you leave the tunnel terminal. There are signs to Cite Europe and the Camping Car park is clearly signed. Ideal for an overnight before setting off or coming home.
Gerry


----------

